# Matched and ready to go!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Just got a call from Lister saying they had matched me and that they are planning for me to be on the pill for 2 weeks!!! I am so glad as i was on the pill for 5 wks last tx and i found this was the worst part.
So by mid january i will start d/r hopefully.  Wooohooooooooooo!!!       

Hope everyone is ok and getting in the xmas spirit!!!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great news hun....Good luck with everything
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Brill news hun! So pleased for you!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Great news congrats hunny.

shye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

That is just fantastic news honey 

the start of 2007 will be off to a flying start!!

Love Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic news hun, how quick! Fingers crossed for you    

Hope i'm not long behind you!  

Maria xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

WooHoo

thats wicked news hun


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi alexia thats great news!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Brilliant news! 

Roll on 2007!


----------

